# Best way to Clean your Bottles etc



## BigJock (Feb 12, 2007)

If you dig bottles and they have that odd rust on them what to do is soak them in Jenolite its a rust remover .
 Glass bottles from some dumps have lots of irridence on them, there is no way to clean that irridence off, some people like them that way if you rfind a rare bottle for your collection and you wish to keep you can make them look clear by using clear varnish,  glass can be repaired by clear plastic but not collectable to others and you have to inform them its repaired,sometimes worth it to make a broken lip look tidy, general cleaning is warm water and washing up liquid and a bottle brush.dont place bottles straight from you cary bag into hot water they could crack due to change in atmosphere let them settle a few days till you clean them..Pot lids and china can also have rust removed with Jenolite Rust remover.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 5, 2007)

Big J,

 Where do I get Jenolite? Hardware store?

 Joel


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 5, 2007)

hey joel, he hasnt been on in a while i wouldnt worry about it all of the stuff he has posted has been stupid and provokative so it may or may not even work

 and by the way the irredescence will come off with a good tumble


----------



## BigJock (Mar 24, 2007)

Listen Buddy I have forgotten more about bottlecollecting than you have found 
 asked any of the collectors that started this hobby in UK ,I was first in Scotland ever to do it,asked any of the guys who made this hobby what it is from England they have all known I dont give rubbish advice , I know personally Gordon Litherland,Roy Morgan, Pete Savage, Chris Hunt ,John England,Ted Fletcher
 Mike Smith Terry duggan,Alan Blakeman,I have travelled all over digging hoards
 from Gilbert Raes green tops, Guiness green tops , The White Comries with Man on them,Green transfer Moores, Freeblown Gallon size gins,, many kinds of codd patents,I dont need to tell lies,, Jenolite is what we used to remove rust from stoneware and glass,,to tidy a sick bottle for own shelves varnish,,Asked who organised first bottle show in Dunfermline Fife "Me" I aint no wannabee


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 24, 2007)

Actually some fairly sound advice for those w/out a tumbler......
                                                                                [] []    Joe


----------



## BigJock (Mar 25, 2007)

havent heard of anyone cheating placing bottles in a tumbler,,dont you prefer them to look genuine and old with irridense or opalence.if you want them to look clean and no mist why dont you just use clear varnish.


----------



## epgorge (Mar 25, 2007)

I don't think tumbling, if done properly, takes away the value of the bottle but I would assume varnish would.

 Joel


----------



## bottlenutboy (Mar 25, 2007)

i dont know who all of those people are....those names mean absolutely nothing to me... and i know nothing of foreign bottles they are not my area of "expertise"..... i dont know what you have done in your past...am i just supposed to believe everything i hear? that wouldnt be very sound advise....im a little smarter than that.... i accept things that sound a little more probable and logical than " im the person that started the bottle collecting hobby!" even though you yourself admit that you didnt start until the 70s and there was people collecting bottles in the late 50s...you have already discredited your opinion in my mind because of the whole "anything after 1950 is crap" post... it is obvious that you didnt put forth any thought into that because it is completely false....that really struck a chord with me because my half of my collection are ACLs....


----------



## appliedtop (Mar 25, 2007)

Looks like BigJock is a bit testy. Must have gotten up on the wrong side of the privy. But with some of the ridiculous posts he's put on here why would anyone believe anything he says. Check out his post telling us to heat up broken glass in a frying pan and blow our own bottles.  I wonder why anyone questions his credibility. As for whether tumbled bottles are better or worse than dug condition I firmly believe that a good tumbled bottle is worth far more than a hazy dug condition bottle. Is a classic car worth more as a rusted piece or a fully restored classic. To each his own.


----------



## stinger haut (Mar 25, 2007)

Whether a bottle is tumbled or just left the way it was dug is a subjective decision decided by the owner of the bottle.
 I am just talking about cleaning a bottle, not repairing or altering its color, etc. 
 When the bottles were first blown they weren't in a dug condition. So, I ask at what point are they acceptable? Even bottles that weren't never buried, fully intact and used just once aren't the same as they were 100+ years ago.
 Tumbling equals cheating? Then any form of a bottles state other than when it was first blown is cheating. They'll never be the same, time alters them no matter what you do or don't do with them.
 How you clean your bottles or don't is up to you, but lets not start going down that road of what is acceptable or not when it comes to cleaning them. Its purely a subjective decision.
 Stinger Haut


----------



## JOETHECROW (Mar 25, 2007)

Well said all of it,...I think whatever is acceptable to the person collecting the item is what it's all about....obviously one shouldn't knowingly pass an altered bottle as anything but....otherwise, to each their own. []                                                        
                                                                               Joe


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 26, 2007)

I have seen some of "Big Jocks" post and yes, I agree he was a bit ornery. No harm no foul as far as I'm concerned. I like to jerk chains too occassionally. Is this product you speak of similar to Oxcalic Acid? I haven't had any of my bottles tumbled and I do display them in a cleaned up state but not chemically treated in any way with anything other than soap, water, plastic scrubbers, and brushes. I have cleaned bottles with steel wool before but I think it leaves a hazy finely scratched surface. I do believe that some bottles though are undisplayable without tumbling. A "Creek Find" for instance has already been tumbled with a very course grit you might as well say. I believe it's ok to tumble something in need of restoration and not just cleaned. I guess everyone has their own ideas on what's too much "Restoration".


----------

